# Weight loss and arthritis



## PreciousDove (Sep 21, 2022)

When I read this article it made me wonder what if the person already had loss cartilage already?
What if the person also has a hard time losing weight that stays off? Then what is left to do?

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...sedgntp&cvid=ee6e95c71dff475ebf76ab2b746a64cf


----------



## rgp (Sep 24, 2022)

Not trying to discourage anyone from trying anything they thik might help themselves but ......

 In later years my weight creeped up [287] I'm 6'1" I developed O/A,diabetes, and diabetic neuropathy. It was suggsted to me that I might try losing some weight. As I noted in another thread ten pounds was the number, and belief was that it would be of great benefit too me.

Over three years [without any diet] I lost 60 pounds , my diabetes &  neuropathy is still there [big-time] as is my arthritis., along with the 'spin-off' s . Spinal stenosis, and aynkylosing spondylitis 

So ...... for those who try & do lose weight, try not to be discouraged if no change is noticed. It is not the magic bullet for everyone. 

But I do for sure wish the best of luck to you.


----------

